# Quiekender PC; E-Mails sichern!?



## funnytommy (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Hab mal wieder ein Problem
Und zwar habe ich mir (glaube ich zumindest) einen Virus übers Internet eingefangen!
Immer wenn ich mich unter WinXP anmelden will, "quiekt" mein PC wie ein Schwein und meldet sich automatisch wieder ab!
Habe also keinen Zugriff mehr
Jetzt wollte ich mithilfe einer Boot CD meine e-Mails sichern! Ich verwende Mozilla Thunderbird und weiß aber nicht wo die e-mails gespeichert sind!
Ich finde sie nämlich im Verzeichnis des Mailprogs. nicht!

Wisst ihr vielleicht einen Rat wie ich meine Mails sichern kann?

Vielen Dank für euer bemühne schon jetzt einmal!

Wenigsten hab ichs mir nun entgültig gemerkt, dass man nicht im Internet surfen sollte ohne Firewall und gutem Virenscanner........leider zu spät........ 

Gruss ft


----------



## gothic ghost (23. Juni 2004)

Unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen" hast du ja ein Konto "funnytommy" 
und da müßtest du deine Mails finden.


----------

